# java.lang.ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException



## jean20 (17. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

was bedeutet dieser Fehler??

Danke für die Antwort

Gruß
jean


java.lang.ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException: Array index out of range: 1
	at java.util.Vector.get(Unknown Source)
	at expresssion.ExpressionList.get(ExpressionList.java:27)
	at operator.binaryOperator.equalsOperator.NumericalEqualsOperator.calc(NumericalEqualsOperator.java:34)
	at expresssion.FunctionApplicationExpression.evaluate(FunctionApplicationExpression.java:22)
	at formula.ImplyBoolToInt.calc(ImplyBoolToInt.java:35)
	at expresssion.FunctionApplicationExpression.evaluate(FunctionApplicationExpression.java:22)
	at tariffcalc.TariffCalculation.calc(TariffCalculation.java:56)
	at tariffcalc.TariffCalculation.updateAttributes(TariffCalculation.java:42)
	at testHaftpflicht.HaftPflichtTest.testCalculation1(HaftPflichtTest.java:226)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at junit.framework.TestCase.runTest(TestCase.java:154)
	at junit.framework.TestCase.runBare(TestCase.java:127)
	at junit.framework.TestResult$1.protect(TestResult.java:106)
	at junit.framework.TestResult.runProtected(TestResult.java:124)
	at junit.framework.TestResult.run(TestResult.java:109)
	at junit.framework.TestCase.run(TestCase.java:118)
	at junit.framework.TestSuite.runTest(TestSuite.java:208)
	at junit.framework.TestSuite.run(TestSuite.java:203)
	at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.junit.runner.RemoteTestRunner.runTests(RemoteTestRunner.java:421)
	at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.junit.runner.RemoteTestRunner.run(RemoteTestRunner.java:305)
	at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.junit.runner.RemoteTestRunner.main(RemoteTestRunner.java:186)


----------



## Manfred (17. Mai 2005)

Du hast da ein Array bzw. Vector und fragst den Index 1 ab, der aber auf keine Referenz zeigt bzw. "nicht befüllt ist"!


----------



## L-ectron-X (17. Mai 2005)

Guck mal in die FAQ: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=3976


----------

